# asia pharma



## straws (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi,

any body ever heard of or used asia pharma ,ther name keeps popping up in conversation with some mates i have never heard of them was just looking some back round thanks in adavance.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

its just a bit funny to me how they r only stocked by sites that have been on a scammers list, aparently its some east european outfit that own all the sites


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

There legit.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

tarikturk said:


> sites that have it are legit online sites..i buy it and got it with no problem..and use it last 2 years and i know plenty friends they use it . so its not tru. but every site or source can have sometimes deliver problem and then custmer got mad and get site on scamm list..its total normal. but end of the day we talk about asia pharma and not sources they sale it.


yeah i hear what your saying mate, theres another thread on this and robsta who seems to know what hes on about confirmed that the lab is a legit one

the reason 4 my first post is this, i use some online pharmacies (trusted,verified, been around for years etc) now none of these sources stock this product (obviously they may do in future) now the ones that r pushing this product are on a scammers list and are all owned by the same outfit) if u want confirmation of this, just type the name of one of those pharmacies in google with scammer written next to it and hey presto u get the scammers list with all them sites listed on it

apparently they are alin type selective scammers


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mate...I cannot disagree as I haven't used them....

I do know asia pharma are a legit big company, but as for stockists I cannot comment.....

I think if they are now putting BD through as pharma, then the price will rocket even more, which doesn't interest me at all tbh....


----------



## sedod86 (Apr 2, 2009)

ive recently bought test enanthate from asia pharma, been on it 3 weeks now and havent really noticed any significant difference. its my first cylce and ive currently been taking 300mg a week. all i get is extreme pain in the quad where i injected for about 4 days after, first two days im limping like a bastard with the pain, i know i do everything right, so dont know if the gear is dodgy or if this sorta pain is normall?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

What are you taking and is it branded as Asia or BD?


----------



## sedod86 (Apr 2, 2009)

no its def asia pharma, when it arrived it comes in a little green and white box and with a code to authenticate it online which i did, and seen a pic of lab test results. it is a 10ml vial, and yeah it is 250mg/ml. im taking a little over a ml per week. everything about it seems legit. i hear the pain might be if it is a thick oil or something?? but i dont think its normall for my quad to be so bad for almost a week after. and in 3 weeks what kind of results should i see? dont know if maybe i was naive to expect bigger gains. my diet and routine are spot on so thought i would see more gains etc.


----------



## sedod86 (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah thats the same thing i got in the pic. do some people think im lying or something? i could prob try put a pic up of it.

the whole reason i went to the trouble of this is to get some advice as its my first cycle and im not sure if its my expectations that were wrong or something else. its asia pharma test enanthate ive got, im not trying to slate the product or put people off, it may be fine, i just dont know why ive not made as good gains as i thought and why my leg is in so much pain for days after. its not the injecting as i know how to do it correctly, so i can only assume it must be the gear??


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

sedod86 said:


> yeah thats the same thing i got in the pic. do some people think im lying or something? i could prob try put a pic up of it.
> 
> the whole reason i went to the trouble of this is to get some advice as its my first cycle and im not sure if its my expectations that were wrong or something else. its asia pharma test enanthate ive got, im not trying to slate the product or put people off, it may be fine, i just dont know why ive not made as good gains as i thought and why my leg is in so much pain for days after. its not the injecting as i know how to do it correctly, *so i can only assume it must be the gear*??


Maybe its your diet?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

If this is your first Inj cycle it could just be opening a new site mate, my first one was Karachi Sust and that lasted for about 5-6 days after each shot, it took about 3-4 weeks for me to notice any effects but it sure did work, just give it time and look at how to reduce post injection pain.


----------



## sedod86 (Apr 2, 2009)

ok thanks yeah, i was searching other threads on injection pain last night and read about skin irritation which it sounds alot like, as i get swelling and pain around 24hrs after, then for about 5 days its agony and i cant walk up stairs, but i see quite a few have had this so i suspect the gear itself is fine, il try a diff injection site prob the glute, but if im still getting the pain il have to come off it. my diets fine, ive been bodybuilding for quite a few years, i just expected a bit more gains, but il give it more time and see where im at!


----------



## sedod86 (Apr 2, 2009)

gave it more time and noticing gains now, new PB on bench too, started injecting glute instead and pip is now kept to a minimum so all is well!


----------



## sedod86 (Apr 2, 2009)

strongasanox said:


> its just a bit funny to me how they r only stocked by sites that have been on a scammers list, aparently its some east european outfit that own all the sites


i got mine from a site that is on scammers lists, east europe too i think. (didnt realise till after), but everything arrived fine and didnt have to wait to long. doubt i will risk ordering again tho just incase.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you have posted this post at least 5 times on this board and although you may be correct you are doing the exact same thing you have accused asia pharma of doing that is spamming, some may say you have an agenda do not make this post again.



tuck said:


> Asia pharma is 100 % UGL owned by a dodgy steroid seller that owns 100's of websites.
> 
> He has been linked to all kinds from trashing alin balkan alpha and others to selling fakes and even scamming. google sites that sell asiapharma and you will see for yourself!
> 
> ...


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Im running asia pharma deca now. Didnt order it from the internet though. And yes this is the company that BD is using until its gets up and running. Cant comment on gains as ive only shot 400mg of the stuff and its not even been a week yet. Heard good things about it round my way. Like robsta said, the company the makes it and the sites that sell it are two different things. There may be scammers that sell it, but that doesnt mean the product is contaminated or underdosed etc..


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

tuck said:


> I am sorry I will not spam anymore. I am just ****in frustrated with posts that keep saying the exact same thing:


So are we. So give it a rest bud.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

he is banned i have had enough of him spamming the board fukcing tool


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Well played


----------

